# Hello



## 128684 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi All,

Have just found this site, Pigs penis and all. After such a hilarious post could not fail to sign up.

Reason for looking in is that we are planning to try and do a complete coastal tour of Ireland next year and am looking for any info that can help us in planning it, so would appreciate any info anyone can give me.

Keith


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well Keith, let me be the first to welcome you, and me being Irish and all!!

How long are you planning to spend in Ireland doing the whole coast? A poster asked last year if it was possible to do it in ten days, I said not.

You have loads of information available to you on this section and also have a look at discoverireland website for lots of ideas about Ireland. If you want specific information then ask questions about different parts of Ireland, there are quite a few Irish members on here.

You will have a wonderful time here.

Ca


----------



## 128684 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Ca,

Thanks for reply and site info, will have a look.

Have been before, fishing up Cavan way and quite a few times to Dublin. ~there is no time limit on how long it would take us as we want to enjoy it and stop where we want if we find somewhwere we like for a few days. Initially we were looking at maybe six weeks but as I'm retired theres no limit.

Keith


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You might find this couples blog interesting then

www.theworldisourlobster.com

They have just set out and did a month or so in Ireland

Barry


----------

